
Cult app Cheddar up for sale, solo hacker explains why - iisbum
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/05/cheddar-for-sale/
======
jcoder
"Cult classic"? I've only ever heard the name via self-promotion.

~~~
dcope
I thought the same when I read the sensationalist title and opening remarks.
Personally, I've always thought task warrior and org-mode were the most
popular among hackers with OmniFocus being the go-to program for Mac die-
hards.

It's also worth mentioning that the developer of Cheddar works for the
author's husband as seen in the footnote.

~~~
jcoder
Thanks for reminding me of TaskWarrior, I'll take it as my annual reminder to
check it out :-)

My entire life--from work and home projects, to future someday/maybes--is in
OmniFocus, and it's been irreplaceable so far.

> It's also worth mentioning that the developer of Cheddar works for the
> author's husband as seen in the footnote.

Yeah, I guess it's just a silly fluff-piece.

------
tobiasbischoff
No offense, I love Sam, he is brilliant and cheddarapp is fantastic. But from
a business side of things: Who in their right mind would buy a $12k/year
revenue business for $125k?

~~~
oinksoft
If I recall, this is the same fellow who wanted to charge some astronomical
fee for iOS project consulting. I suppose this strategy has paid dividends
before for him?

~~~
flyosity
No, that was Mike Lee.

~~~
oinksoft
<http://soff.es/one-thousand-dollars-an-hour>

~~~
flyosity
Ha, didn't realize he did it too!

------
vowofnow
The problem with Cheddar is that it's a todo app. There are a billion of them
already. I wasted an entire afternoon trying to decide which productivity app
to use (the irony was not lost on me). There's already too much choice.

FYI: I almost went with Nozbe but settled on Trello.

------
gfodor
Is this seriously a todo app that has a monthly subscription fee?

~~~
ricardobeat
Paying for sync services isn't weird at all. Apparently it has upwards of 600
paying customers.

~~~
gfodor
Sorry, it's weird to me. More power to the author for finding a revenue stream
but it certainly brings out my cynicism. The revenue stream is on a house of
cards since there is no "service" being paid for and the fact the author is
asking $125k for such a fragile revenue steam is just strange.

~~~
ricardobeat
How is synchronization not a service? It requires maintaining remote servers,
and someone has to pay for them. Not that I think the price is reasonable, but
that's a different matter.

~~~
gfodor
iCloud provides this for free

~~~
ricardobeat
Good joke. You've already paid for it, remember?

~~~
gfodor
Somehow I doubt your 1 kilobyte todo list will require you to alter the amount
of iCloud storage you purchase beyond your first free 5gb.

------
nodesocket
I just switched from Asana to WorkFlowy which seems very similar to Cheddar.
WorkFlowy is awesome, because it is so simple. In my mind, it is perfect for
software development management and managing bugs, todo's, etc.

Here is a nice intro video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SOPYrxvojVo)

Shameless, I know, but if you signup for an account use my referral code, we
both get 250 more items a month free.

<https://workflowy.com/?ref=eaca8a6>

~~~
sergiotapia
Is it free? I'm a solo freelancer and can't afford a 10$/month service.

~~~
nodesocket
Yeah it is free, with a premium version. The free version does everything I
need so far though. They also have mobile versions.

------
lyetzz
$125,000 to buy everything? I can see why he'd ask for that, seeing as it's
popular, has a growing user base, includes everything you need to continue
operating.

$125,000+ to hire him or somebody else to build something similar? That's what
seems slightly absurd to me.

~~~
msellout
800 hours (20 weeks) of consulting service for $125k. That's about $6.25k per
week, which seems reasonable for high-quality engineering. Some folks would
charge more. The key is if you believe it would take 800 hours to re-create
Cheddar.

------
fsiaf
Because he got bored working alone and lost his motivation.

------
btipling
Usually people open source their projects when they want to stop working on
them.

~~~
oinksoft
This project is already open-source.

